

Create a Heatmap of Geocoded IP Addresses with Rails - pa7
http://mikeorr.info/posts/4-create-a-heatmap-of-geocoded-ip-addresses

======
jyunderwood
Instead of using geocoder and fetching the info from a 3rd party web service,
you could use a local installation of the geoip database from maxmind and the
geoip-c gem.

<https://github.com/mtodd/geoip>

~~~
MetricMike
Maxmind's database is 1) huge in filesize 2) not as extensive as some 3rd
parties (like Google, Yahoo, and Bing), and 3) updated monthly which adds
another task to your workflow.

Given that the example use is to track where clicks are coming from, those
three sound like dealbreakers.

------
blissofbeing
This is great, but why oh why do people still use HAML over SLIM[1] as their
templating language?

% is unnecessary, and I find slim's attribute handling far superior to clunky
haml, and to top it all off slim compiles faster than haml.

1: <http://slim-lang.com/>

~~~
glitchdout
Arguing about HAML and SLIM is pretty useless. Easy to write, hard to read.
Plain old ERB for me any time.

~~~
rhizome
Plus it's an extra dependency and a narrowing filter for hiring.

~~~
wereHamster
Extra dependency that I buy. But narrowing filter for hiring? Seriously? Any
web developer should be able to pick up any of these templating languages (as
well as CSS preprocessors such as less, sass etc) in less than a day.

~~~
rhizome
You overestimate the ad-writing and interviewing skills of companies.

~~~
koa
And once a recruiter gets a hold of those buzzwords, it becomes a fixed
requirement

